# 16 week scan pic....I'm not convinced :s what do you think



## LEAME224

I'm not happy with my scan what does everyone think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150805_204230.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 66


----------



## charlie_lael

I can't really tell what I'm looking at. Haha. Are the legs going towards the right?


----------



## LEAME224

They are yeah x


----------



## LoraLoo

Little girl x


----------



## salamander91

Girl x


----------



## charlie_lael

Girl. :)


----------



## DannaD

What have you been told?


----------



## winterbabies3

Girly &#9825;


----------



## LEAME224

Don't want to say until I get A few more responses lol x


----------



## lewood88

Girl x


----------



## justplay91

I see the three lines that would point to girl.


----------



## LEAME224

They told me boy but I'm not convinced :s


----------



## winterbabies3

I hope you have another ultrasound to get a better idea! Have you posted this on ingender? I'd see what they say!


----------



## Misscalais

Definitely have another scan to confirm. I do have a pic similar to this at 15 weeks and he is very much a boy. But im leaning more towards girl for this one.


----------



## justplay91

Yeah, I would definitely get another scan. Preferably 3d.


----------



## kspey

I was going to say girl with the 3 lines being so even.


----------



## DannaD

I first thought boy. You should post on InGender, they are good with potty shots!


----------



## Lucy3

I thought girl! I see 3 white lines. Will you be getting another scan? Who said boy? I know I was earlier but at 14 weeks my OB said boy from a potty shot (I wasn't convinced) and sure enough I was right. It's a girl.


----------



## LoraLoo

Well I'm surprised at boy &#128533;


----------



## LEAME224

With my other two you could fully see their bits and bobs poking out with this even while she was looking i was sure I could only see cord :s


----------



## LoraLoo

It's honestly not the clearest pic, but I remember when I had scan with my last baby the sonographer pointing out the 3 white lines and saying that's what they look for in a girl. 
Did she seem pretty confident it was a boy?


----------



## LEAME224

To be honest she spent the whole time rushing because they were running behind and moaning that baby had legs crossed so she couldn't see


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

To me it looks like swollen girl bits (they are still swollen at 16 weeks) xx


----------



## LoraLoo

I would email and tell them you're not happy about how the scan went x


----------



## DannaD

It sucks you aren't confident in what you've been told. I'd book a private scan for peace of mind?


----------



## calliebaby

I could honestly see it going either way. If the outer lines are shorter than the middle line, that is a common boy shot. If they are more even, could be a girl. I'd post on community.babycenter under "ultrasounds" they have two sonographers on there that might be able to confirm for you.


----------



## Kerrie-x

I have had 2 little girls and currently pregnant with my third girl - I would definitely say your scan picture looks like a little girl x


----------



## Avo82

i would say looks girlie to me, defo get another scan if you can x


----------



## madseasons

I would say that is a :pink: but I really don't want to be the person going against the "expert" who told you :blue: ........hope you get a better view soon.


----------



## embeth

I think maybe it's the cord to the left of his boy bits if u look at the scan straight on. I've never had a girl tho so not sure on what that would look like. It's def not a good shot and really they should re scan u xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Have you put the pic up on the ingender forum?


----------

